# هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟



## Dona Nabil (3 أبريل 2008)

*الحنين هو لحظه تخطفك لمكان تفتقد وجودك فيه او لشخص تفتقد وجوده فى حياتك او حتى للحظه عشتها تتمنى لو يتكرر احساسك بها .
الحنين  قد يمر عليك هادئاً فتتذكر مثلاً بلدك التى اضطرتك الظروف ان تتغرب عنها لا ى سبب كالبحث عن فرصة عمل او لظروف حرب تمر بها بلدك..فتتنهد ويداعبك امل الرجوع لاحضان الوطن مره اخرى .. أو ان تتتذكرشخصاً تاه منك فى ز حام الدنيا وتتأكلك ذكرياتك معه وتجد نفسك نادماً على انك فقدت مثل هذا الشخص الذى لم تسطع ان تعوض غيابه . ..ولكن أيضاً يظل الامل موجود فى لقاءه وان تجمعك الدنيا به مره أخرى .
ولكن هناك لحظاات حنين تأتى قاسيه وتكون هذه اللحظات مع غياب الامل فنجدها لحظات شرسه فنشعر بالحنين لمكان مستحييل ان نتواجد فيه مره اخرى أو الحنين لشخص فقدناه للابد .
 ولكن الغريب ورغم ما يصاحب الحنين من احاسيس حزينه وقاسيه من ندم أو يأس أو احساس  بالمراره والوحده الا ا ننا نسعد بهذا الاحسا س لمجرد ان نستعيد ذكرى عن شىء أو شخص نحبه   وكأننا نخطف من الزمن لحظة سعاده ونكرر الاحساس بها .
لا أعتقد انه يوجد شخص لم يعيش هذه اللحظه من الحنين ..
فدعونا نتشارك فى استعادة لحظات الحنين المختلفه .......فى انتظار ردودكم  :99:*


----------



## ميرنا (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

ياه يا دون لا تعليق جايز من كتر اللحظات مش عارف اعلق ​


----------



## ارووجة (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع حلوو كتير كالعادة ^_^

مممممممم في كتير اشيا فاقدتها
انا مشتاقة لايام المدرسة...ايااااااااااام جميلة...المعلمات والمعلمين...والشقاوة  والضحك والمرح والمزح...
اياام الرحل الترفيهية ورحل البياتي...ياسلام...والتعليم والمدح...
ناس تقلي بكرة بتشوفي ايام احلى بالجامعات...بس  عندنا بمنطقة عرب 48  مابتاخد راحتك متل المدرسة 
يعني بتفوتي الجامعة بتلاقيها عالم تااني...متل اي شخص بتعلم بالخارج...والدراسة بالعبرية والانجليزية فقط:t32:...وهيكون ناس مختلفة عنك...
يعني ايام المدرسة مش رح تتكرر للأســـــف:smil13:

ميرسي حبيبتي عالموضوع


----------



## candy shop (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

تصورى من كتر الاحداث مفيش حاجه معينه

ممكن افكر فيها

بس بجد موضوع حلو اوى اوى

ميرسى يا دونتى يا حبيبتى​


----------



## sweetly heart (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

انكسـر الكأس بقبضة الحياة القاسية وانسكبت الأحلام وبلل ماء الأماني أرض الـواقع القاحلة فلن تستطيع جمعه بعد الان احتاج إلى الهدوء ففي داخلي ضجيج بحر من الحنين وفي قلبي أشلاء حكاية ممزقة وفي عيني ملح بكاء ألف ليلة وليلة 

اشكرك Dona Nabil على اتحاحة فرصة لنكتب ولو سطرين بالمختصر فعلا موضوع بخلى الواحد يسرح اشوى ويحس فى الماضى   ​


----------



## sweetly heart (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

انكسـر الكأس بقبضة الحياة القاسية وانسكبت الأحلام وبلل ماء الأماني أرض الـواقع القاحلة فلن تستطيع جمعه بعد الان احتاج إلى الهدوء ففي داخلي ضجيج بحر من الحنين وفي قلبي أشلاء حكاية ممزقة وفي عيني ملح بكاء ألف ليلة وليلة 

اشكرك Dona Nabil على اتحاحة فرصة لنكتب ولو سطرين بالمختصر فعلا موضوع بخلى الواحد يسرح اشوى ويحس فى الماضى  ​


----------



## vetaa (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

يا خبر يا دوناااااا
انتى دايما كده
بتفكرينا بحاجات ممكن نكون نسيناها
وبتحطى ايدك على الجرح:smil13:



> أو ان تتتذكرشخصاً تاه منك فى ز حام الدنيا وتتأكلك ذكرياتك معه وتجد نفسك نادماً على انك فقدت مثل هذا الشخص الذى لم تسطع ان تعوض غيابه . ..ولكن أيضاً يظل الامل موجود فى لقاءه وان تجمعك الدنيا به مره أخرى .



تعرفى حصل معايا الموقف دة من فترة
برجوع صاحبتى ليا كنا بقالنا سنين مش بنكلم بعض
ودلوقتى الحمدلله رجعنا ومبسوطة جدا بدة

اما بقى


> لكن هناك لحظاات حنين تأتى قاسيه وتكون هذه اللحظات مع غياب الامل فنجدها لحظات شرسه فنشعر بالحنين لمكان مستحييل ان نتواجد فيه مره اخرى أو الحنين لشخص فقدناه للاب


عارفة لما بفكر فى الحكاية دى بقعد ابكى
وببقى خايفة جدا لا دة يحصل لانى مش هقدر استحملة
بجد بجد ربنا ما يكتبة على حد
لانة من اصعب الحاجات اللى فى الدنيا دى
لما تكونى بتحبى حد جدا وفجأة خلاص 
يبقى حلم او ذكرى مجرد ذكرى:a82:

تسلم ايدك
ويدوم قلمك الجميل دة يا اجمل دونا شافتها عيونى:smil12:​
​


----------



## blackrock (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*لما طال الليل عليا والسنين سرقت حياتي*
*قولت اعيد الماضي واسرح ويا البـــوم زكرياتي*
*وفضلت اقلب في الصور وانا قلبي مليان بالشجن*
*واضحك وابكي في وحدتي واصرخ واقول *
*يااااااااااااه علي الزمن*
*كل اللي كنت بحبهم وكل اللي كنت بعزهم*
*حبه صور هما اللي فاضلين منهم*​*ميرسي يا دونـــــــــــا علي الموضوع الجميل ده*​


----------



## MarMar2004 (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

مش عارفة ارد اقول ايه بس سعات ببقي هموت من كتر اللحظات اللي عدت عليا وافتكرت فيها ناس غالين رحلو عني فجاء 
مرسي يا دونا علي الموضوع الجميل ده اللي فكرني بحاجات كنت قربت انساها خالص


----------



## وليم تل (3 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

في هذه اللحظات تسقط من عيني دمعه عندما أتذكر أمى ..

أمى التى علمتنى الكتابه ..

أمي التي زرعت بداخلي السعــــــــــــــاده.. 

أمى التي علمتني الأنتماء إلى عالمى هذا........

ورحلت ..!!!



عندها أرجع بالذاكره سنين .. 

إلى صباح ذلك اليوم الذي أشرقت شمسه بنبأ رحيلك يا أمي .. 

ذلك اليوم الذي أرتفع فيه صوت النحيب .. 

ذلك اليوم الذي قالوا فيه بصوت البكاء أنك رحلتي ..!!

فظننت أن موتك إشاعه .. وأن غيابك أكذوبه سيبددها حضورك الجميل ...


عندها بدأت أبحث عنك في زوايا المنزل .. علني أجدك .. طرقت أبواب الغرف جميعها .. بحثت هنا وهناك ولم أجدك .. عندها فقط تأكدت أنك غادرت الحياه ..!!
الحنين هو ذكريات والذكريات احاسيس
والانسان بلا احاسيس كأنة بلا روح
وشكرا دونا
على موضوعك الجميل
مودتى​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ميرنا قال:


> ياه يا دون لا تعليق جايز من كتر اللحظات مش عارف اعلق ​



كان نفسنا نسمع منك يا مرنون ...........ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وربنا يباركك .


----------



## **ledia** (9 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

دوووووووووووووووووووووووونا                     شكرا كتير :big31:

موضوع  خلاني:36_1_4: لاني    في حنين الى بناتي   


وانا مشتاقة اليهن في الغربة           بس حابة اطلب منكم تصلولي حتى باسرع وقت التقي بهن:close_tem:36_
1_66::36_3_13::Red_Heart_with_Arro:8_8_
35[1]:


هن في البرازيل            دونا انا حابة اتعرف عليكيييييييييييييييي:big37:


----------



## Dona Nabil (13 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ارووجة قال:


> موضوع حلوو كتير كالعادة ^_^
> 
> مممممممم في كتير اشيا فاقدتها
> انا مشتاقة لايام المدرسة...ايااااااااااام جميلة...المعلمات والمعلمين...والشقاوة  والضحك والمرح والمزح...
> ...



ميررررسى يا حبيبتى على التعليق الجميل ومشاركتنا لذكرياتك التى تشعرى بالحنين لها ....ربنا معاكى يا قمررررر .


----------



## Fadie (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

موضوع خطير جدا يا ميسز دونا , افتكرت ايام جميلة و مجتمع جميل , عالم كامل فقدته و باينله من النوع التانى ... النوع المستحيل...مش هيتعوض ابداً...


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*موضوع رااائع يا دونا

تسلم ايدك​*


----------



## نيفين ثروت (14 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




وليم تل قال:


> في هذه اللحظات تسقط من عيني دمعه عندما أتذكر أمى ..
> 
> أمى التى علمتنى الكتابه ..
> 
> ...





ياه يا دونا
موضوع جميل
ربنا يباركك
بس مقدرش اقول اى تعليق
اكتر من اللى قاله وليم
فعلا انت كتبت اللى كنت ها قوله
اصعب لحظات حياتى
هو انى بحثت عنها و لم اجدها

ناديتها و لم تستجيب
قد توحشت صوتها الرقيق

و هى تعلمنى كيف ارنم
و تعلمنى كيفيه التعامل مع البشر
لقد اصبحت بدونها كالحياه بلا روح
فقد اخذت روحى منى و ذهبت
و لا اجدها
اعذرينى على الاطاله
بس فعلا اتاثرت بالموضوع


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



w_candyshop_s قال:


> تصورى من كتر الاحداث مفيش حاجه معينه
> 
> ممكن افكر فيها
> 
> ...



ميرررسى ليكى انتى يا حبيبتى وكنا نتمنى نسمع منك أكتر عن اللحظات اللى مرت عليكى ......ربنا يباركك يا قمررنا .


----------



## مينا 188 (17 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*جميل جدا 
من الصعب ان يكون شخص لديه حنين
ومن الصعب ان يكون لديك حنين 
ولكن لا تعرف لماذا هذا الحنين 
ولا تقدر ان تحدد ه
فعلا موضوع جميل 
جدا*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (20 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



sweetly heart قال:


> انكسـر الكأس بقبضة الحياة القاسية وانسكبت الأحلام وبلل ماء الأماني أرض الـواقع القاحلة فلن تستطيع جمعه بعد الان احتاج إلى الهدوء ففي داخلي ضجيج بحر من الحنين وفي قلبي أشلاء حكاية ممزقة وفي عيني ملح بكاء ألف ليلة وليلة
> 
> اشكرك Dona Nabil على اتحاحة فرصة لنكتب ولو سطرين بالمختصر فعلا موضوع بخلى الواحد يسرح اشوى ويحس فى الماضى   ​



كلمات رائعه ومعبره يا sweetly heart ميرررررسى لتعليقك الجميل وربنا يبارك كل ايامك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (1 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



vetaa قال:


> يا خبر يا دوناااااا
> انتى دايما كده
> بتفكرينا بحاجات ممكن نكون نسيناها
> وبتحطى ايدك على الجرح:smil13:
> ...



ربنا يديم صداقتكواا يا فيتووو ويبعد عنكوا عدو الخير ..ميررررسى لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل و ربنا يبارك حياتك يا ملاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



blackrock قال:


> *لما طال الليل عليا والسنين سرقت حياتي*
> *قولت اعيد الماضي واسرح ويا البـــوم زكرياتي*
> *وفضلت اقلب في الصور وانا قلبي مليان بالشجن*
> *واضحك وابكي في وحدتي واصرخ واقول *
> ...



الله عليك يا مووودى وانت رايق هههههههههه .........ميررررسى على التعليق الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## just member (8 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*فعلا كلام زى السكر*
*بشكر حضرتك على الموضوع*
*واتمنى تواصلك الدايم *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



MarMar2004 قال:


> مش عارفة ارد اقول ايه بس سعات ببقي هموت من كتر اللحظات اللي عدت عليا وافتكرت فيها ناس غالين رحلو عني فجاء
> مرسي يا دونا علي الموضوع الجميل ده اللي فكرني بحاجات كنت قربت انساها خالص



نورتى الموضوع يا مرموره ..ميررررسى يا قمر وربنا يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



وليم تل قال:


> في هذه اللحظات تسقط من عيني دمعه عندما أتذكر أمى ..
> 
> أمى التى علمتنى الكتابه ..
> 
> ...



ربنا يرحمها يا وليم ويعزى قلبك..أكيد هى فى مكان احسن كتيييييير من هنا .
ميرررسى لمشاركتك الجميله فى الموضوع وربنا  يبارك حياتك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 مايو 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



**ledia** قال:


> دوووووووووووووووووووووووونا                     شكرا كتير :big31:
> 
> موضوع  خلاني:36_1_4: لاني    في حنين الى بناتي
> 
> ...



ربنا يجمعك باسرتك ويخفف عليكى .........وانا كمان يسعد نى التعر ف عليكى ...... يلا كترى مشاركاتك علشان تشتغل عندك خاصية الرسايل الخاصه ويسهل تعارفنا .. ميرررسى على التعليق وربنا معاكى .


----------



## Dona Nabil (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



fadie قال:


> موضوع خطير جدا يا ميسز دونا , افتكرت ايام جميلة و مجتمع جميل , عالم كامل فقدته و باينله من النوع التانى ... النوع المستحيل...مش هيتعوض ابداً...



ممكن يكون فى  مجتمع منقدرش نعوضه لكن ممكن نخلق مجتمع بديل ..  بس المهم نحاول .. ميرررسى يا فادى على مرورك وربنا يباركك .


----------



## cuteledia (6 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*

*الموضوع جميييييييل اوي يا دونا 
بجد تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع اللي فاكرنا بحاجات كتيير ضاعت ورحلت عنا
يسوع يبارك خدمتك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (10 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



r0o0o0ky قال:


> *موضوع رااائع يا دونا
> 
> تسلم ايدك​*



ميرررسى يا رووكى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



نيفين ثروت قال:


> ياه يا دونا
> موضوع جميل
> ربنا يباركك
> بس مقدرش اقول اى تعليق
> ...



*يا حبيبتى طولى براحتك فدائماً ما تعجبنى تعليقااتك ميررررسى يا قمرر وربنا يباركك .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



مينا 188 قال:


> *جميل جدا
> من الصعب ان يكون شخص لديه حنين
> ومن الصعب ان يكون لديك حنين
> ولكن لا تعرف لماذا هذا الحنين
> ...



*ميررررسى يا مينا على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك .*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*




> *..ولكن أيضاً يظل الامل موجود فى لقاءه وان تجمعك الدنيا به مره أخرى .
> *




راااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا يادونا 
وربنا يسامحك فكرتينا بأيام زمان 
مرسىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع ​ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (23 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



jojo_ch3 قال:


> *فعلا كلام زى السكر*
> *بشكر حضرتك على الموضوع*
> *واتمنى تواصلك الدايم *​



*ميرررسى يا جوجو على مرورك الجميل وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك .*​


----------



## christ & christ (23 يونيو 2008)

الموضوع روعه فنية
ههههههههه
شكرااااااااا


----------



## christ & christ (23 يونيو 2008)

واو الموضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا  
واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء ماشى يا دونا
واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واءواء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واءءءءءءءءءءءءءء واء واء اء واء واء واء واء امتى هتخلص ياواء تررررراااا امتى حياتك هتنتهى تررررراااا 


مين يقدر يرد جمايلك يا حبيبتى شكراااااااااا ليكى يا دوناااا 
انتى لسه سمعانى ولا نمتى 
ربنا يباركك شكرااااااااااااااااااااا

حححأأأ صوتى راح فين


----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يونيو 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



cuteledia قال:


> *الموضوع جميييييييل اوي يا دونا
> بجد تسلم ايدك علي الموضوع اللي فاكرنا بحاجات كتيير ضاعت ورحلت عنا
> يسوع يبارك خدمتك *



*ميررررسى يا حبيبتى على مروووووورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياااتك .*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (3 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



kokoman قال:


> راااااااااااااااااااائع جدا جدا يادونا
> وربنا يسامحك فكرتينا بأيام زمان
> مرسىىىىىىىىىى على الموضوع ​ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​



*ميرررررررررررسى يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل ومعلشى بقى لازم نفتكر القديم سواء حلو فنستمتع بذكرياتنا أو سىء فنتعلم من غلطاتنا فيه ...ربنا يبارك حياتك .  *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (8 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



christ & christ قال:


> الموضوع روعه فنية
> ههههههههه
> شكرااااااااا



*ميررررسى على مرورك الجميل ور بنا يباركك .​*


----------



## ramyghobrial (8 يوليو 2008)

الله عليكي يادونا 
بيعجبني في مواضيعك انتي وكذا حد عندنا ان مواضيع بتلمس بجد 

الحنين 
طبعا عندي كميه ذكريات قلبي بيتخطف لما بفتكرها 
ايام المدرسه الابتدائي عندي ليها حنيييين كبير اللعب والشقاوه 
وبرضه ايام الجامعه 
وياسلام ايام ماكنت باخد تدريب في شركه خالي وابن الريس رايح وابن الريس جاي والبرستيج بقى اللي كنت واخده 
وكمان عندي حنين لمترو الانفاق  هههههههههههه ايوه فعلا 
نفسي اركبه من يوم ماجبت العربيه ومعنتش بركبه...... فقري انا عارف
 لييييه معايا احلى ذكريات في حياتي 
وطبعا خطيبتي مسافره بقالها اسبوع وواحشاني وعندي ليها كميه حنين كبيييره جدا 
شكرا ليكي يادونا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



christ & christ قال:


> واو الموضوع جميل جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا جدا
> واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء ماشى يا دونا
> واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واءواء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واء واءءءءءءءءءءءءءء واء واء اء واء واء واء واء امتى هتخلص ياواء تررررراااا امتى حياتك هتنتهى تررررراااا
> 
> ...



*هو أنا فكرتك بأيه بالظبط ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



ramyghobrial قال:


> الله عليكي يادونا
> بيعجبني في مواضيعك انتي وكذا حد عندنا ان مواضيع بتلمس بجد
> 
> الحنين
> ...



*بجد نورت الموضوع يا رامى ميرررسى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك.​*


----------



## love my jesus (16 يوليو 2008)

*الموضوع تحفه 

ربنا يباركيك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



love my jesus قال:


> *الموضوع تحفه
> 
> ربنا يباركيك​*



*ميررررسى لمرورك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك .​*


----------



## مورا مارون (20 يوليو 2008)

*اه يا دونا موضوع كتير حساس وبيدخل للقلب دون اذن وما فيه الواحد ما يعلق عليه*

*وبهل الوقت اكتر شي عم حس بلحنين الو هوي الشخص اللي بيحبو لانو مسافر ونحنا منتخانقين هل الفترة*

*بتمر لحظات بتمنى طير لااقدر شوفوا من بعيد عليه واطمن عليه*

*بجد شكرااا ع الموضوع الرائع *

*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (25 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: هل تشعر بالحنيييييين؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*



مورا مارون قال:


> *اه يا دونا موضوع كتير حساس وبيدخل للقلب دون اذن وما فيه الواحد ما يعلق عليه*
> 
> *وبهل الوقت اكتر شي عم حس بلحنين الو هوي الشخص اللي بيحبو لانو مسافر ونحنا منتخانقين هل الفترة*
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا مورا على تعليقك الرقيق وربنا يبارك حياتك يا حبيبتى .​*


----------



## kalimooo (26 سبتمبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الحنين هو لحظه تخطفك لمكان تفتقد وجودك فيه او لشخص تفتقد وجوده فى حياتك او حتى للحظه عشتها تتمنى لو يتكرر احساسك بها .
> الحنين  قد يمر عليك هادئاً فتتذكر مثلاً بلدك التى اضطرتك الظروف ان تتغرب عنها لا ى سبب كالبحث عن فرصة عمل او لظروف حرب تمر بها بلدك..فتتنهد ويداعبك امل الرجوع لاحضان الوطن مره اخرى .. أو ان تتتذكرشخصاً تاه منك فى ز حام الدنيا وتتأكلك ذكرياتك معه وتجد نفسك نادماً على انك فقدت مثل هذا الشخص الذى لم تسطع ان تعوض غيابه . ..ولكن أيضاً يظل الامل موجود فى لقاءه وان تجمعك الدنيا به مره أخرى .
> ولكن هناك لحظاات حنين تأتى قاسيه وتكون هذه اللحظات مع غياب الامل فنجدها لحظات شرسه فنشعر بالحنين لمكان مستحييل ان نتواجد فيه مره اخرى أو الحنين لشخص فقدناه للابد .
> ولكن الغريب ورغم ما يصاحب الحنين من احاسيس حزينه وقاسيه من ندم أو يأس أو احساس  بالمراره والوحده الا ا ننا نسعد بهذا الاحسا س لمجرد ان نستعيد ذكرى عن شىء أو شخص نحبه   وكأننا نخطف من الزمن لحظة سعاده ونكرر الاحساس بها .
> ...




*الحنين لايام جميلة مضت الى غير رجعت
عذرا" لا استطيع ذكرها اخت Dona Nabil
موضوع جميل لاكن خسارة
ربنا يباركك
سلام لمسيح
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 أكتوبر 2008)

> كليم متى قال:
> 
> 
> > *الحنين لايام جميلة مضت الى غير رجعت
> ...


*من المحزن أن نحن لايام مضت بلا رجعه ولكنه حزن لا يخلو من سعاده .​*


----------

